# verschlüsseln von eingabefeldern (password)



## blubber (14. Februar 2002)

Hi,

oft sieht man ja bei login bereichen ein eingabefeld fürs password. Wenn man dort ein passwort reinschreibt erscheint ja immer nur ******

wie macht man das, dass eben die buchstaben eines bestimmen textfeldes durch * ersetzt werden ?!

bye


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (14. Februar 2002)

1. Beim input-Tag als type="password" setzen.
2. Falsches Forum.

edit von Dunsti: habs ins richtige Forum geschoben


----------



## Samuel (21. Februar 2002)

*8)*

<input type="password">

und das ist das richtige FORUM für diese Frage  3-)


----------

